#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Penicillin & Alkohol ??? >

## NB1992

Hallo, da ich an einem Mückenstich einen Infekt oder eine allergische Reaktion habe, muss ich seit heute Penicillin V- ratiopharm 1 Mega einnehmen (3x am Tag je 1 Tbslette). Da ich am Samstag vorhabe feiern zu gehen, frage ich mich nun ob Risiken bei Einnahme von Penicillin und Alkohol (und ich meine nicht nur 1 Glas Bier oder so) besteht?  :Huh?: 
Ich habe mich schon im vorraus in anderen Foren informiert und die meisten schreiben das nur die Wirkung des Penicillins nachlässt und der Alkohol schneller wirken kann. Nun ich hatte eigentlich vor viel zu trinken, möchte jedoch nciht mit Alkoholvergiftung im Krankenhaus landen. 
Vielen Dank für Antworten im Vorraus  :Smiley:

----------


## spokes

lass einfach mal das Saufen, ist wirklich nicht gut in der Kombination. Man überlebt auch mal eine Party ohne saufen. Man kann sogar nüchtern  beim Feiern Spaß haben  :Shocked:

----------


## wheelchairpower

Guten Morgen NB, 
da du bereits volljährig bist, sollte man meinen, dass du solche dumme Frage nicht ernst meinst. Penicillin ist ein Antibiotikum und das heißt, während der Einnahme eines solchen Medikaments FINGER WEG vom Alkohol! Einmal ohne Alkohol zu feiern ist ebenso schön und ist auszuhalten! Es sei denn, du möchtest gerne mit Blaulicht in einer Notaufnahme landen......   

> Bei Einnahme eines Antibiotikums soll kein Alkohol getrunken werden, so  steht es in jeder Packungsbeilage. Bei der Kombination von Antibiotika  und Alkohol kann es zu unschönen Nebenwirkungen kommen. Die Leber ist so  sehr mit der Verstoffwechselung des Antibiotikums beschäftigt, dass sie  nicht gleichzeitig auch noch den Alkohol abbauen kann. Man wird  schneller betrunken und kann sich oft außergewöhnlich schnell nicht mehr  kontrollieren. Außerdem werden Enzyme durch den Alkohol „besetzt“,  welche für den Antibiotika Abbau relevant sind. Beim gleichzeitigen  Alkoholkonsum in Verbindung mit der Einnahme von Antibiotika wird der  Medikamenten Abbau im Körper verlangsamt. Stoffe welche von der Leber  nicht abgebaut werden können lagern sich an, könnten das Organ  schädigen. Somit ist die Leber also doppelt belastet durch den  Alkoholkonsum mit einem Antibiotikum.
> Unschöne Nebeneffekte von Antibiotika und Alkohol sind ebenso dass die  Wirkstoffmenge des Antibiotikums im Körper herabgesetzt wird, dadurch  können sich Resistenzen bilden so dass in Zukunft bei weiteren  Erkrankungen kein Antibiotikum mehr hilft. Es ist auch sehr wichtig ein  Antibiotikum immer bis zum Ende ein zu nehmen, so dass sich eben auf  keinen Fall Resistenzen bilden können!

 Quelle: Antibiotika und Alkohol / Nebenwirkungen &mdash; Gesundheitsspiegel | Das Blog rund um ihre Gesundheit

----------

